# Still looking for quality club in Oglethorpe,  Wilkes, or Elbert



## Arrow3 (Jun 1, 2016)

Looking for pin in and out deer hunting. Quality bucks . Looking to only hunt mature bucks and take a couple of does for meat. Turkeys are a must. Not looking to spend over  $1200 . ....Non drama type of club. Thanks!


----------



## BIGTEN (Jun 2, 2016)

*Openings*

I have openings in a warren co club , if interested ? 3000 ac trophy man. For several years. We have over 7,000 ac being managed by surrounding clubs.
For more info call

scott 
706-463-0876 anytime after 4 pm


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 3, 2016)

BIGTEN said:


> I have openings in a warren co club , if interested ? 3000 ac trophy man. For several years. We have over 7,000 ac being managed by surrounding clubs.
> For more info call
> 
> scott
> 706-463-0876 anytime after 4 pm



Thanks anyway but just to far to travel back and forth from Oglethorpe County.  I don't camp .


----------



## humblehunter22 (Jun 3, 2016)

Check out several of the local ga hunting forums on Facebook if possible have seen quite a few leases and clubs posted in the Wilkes Co area


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 6, 2016)

Btt


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 16, 2016)

Bump


----------



## sweatequity (Jun 21, 2016)

*timber tracts*

http://www.weyerhaeuser.com/welcome/land-lease-opportunities/

Several on here this morning. Check it out.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 21, 2016)

sweatequity said:


> http://www.weyerhaeuser.com/welcome/land-lease-opportunities/
> 
> Several on here this morning. Check it out.



I see 3 big tracts in Wilkes County . Is that what you were talking about? 

You got $8000 I can borrow to deer hunt?


----------



## sweatequity (Jun 21, 2016)

*I tried to bid on*

279 acres in Franklin and it was gone as soon as it opened. I meant you can check back for "leases looking for club members".


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah. I've been keeping up with that. Nothing on there so far for what I'm looking for.


----------



## wildbill2928 (Jun 24, 2016)

We have 1053 acres 10 member max but dues are $1600. We have some nice bucks that made it through the season.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 26, 2016)

wildbill2928 said:


> We have 1053 acres 10 member max but dues are $1600. We have some nice bucks that made it through the season.



Thanks but out of the range that I want to pay


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 8, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 27, 2016)

....


----------

